# Equipment Survey



## jmack (Jul 30, 2007)

I set up a survey to find out what kind of equipment most people use for their hunting set ups. If you could, it would be great if you could fill it out. I plan on posting the information that I find and will be able to better assist newer archers on what equipment might help them most. It shouldn't take more than 5-10 min to complete.

http://www.eSurveysPro.com/Survey.aspx?id=78b8248b-04cf-4efd-bb33-28c4d7fecf2f

Thanks
James


----------

